# Clipper burn



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Does anyone have any cures for clipper burn? Cooper's neck was shaved at the vet last Friday. The attached pictures show it on Saturday and today. The vet gave him a steroid gel to use for 5 days but still not looking much better.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Have you contacted the vet for a recheck, or maybe a photo for them to look at?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Starvt said:


> I'm only just seeing this now, so I hope the pup is healed by now.
> I did want to say though, that DermaGel is the best stuff ever! Great for all kinds of abrasions, wounds, burns, etc. I've even used it on myself several times, lol.


from another post

Starvt is a vet tech at an active practice, fyi.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

My goodness.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Have you contacted the vet for a recheck, or maybe a photo for them to look at?


He went to the vet on Tuesday to have it checked and that's when they gave me Isaderm gel for it. They said he is obviously just sensitive to the clippers and he has scratched it because it's itchy. The receptionist told me that she has a poodle too and it's just a poodle thing.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> My goodness.


It looks sore. The gel must be stinging it a little because he isn't keen to get it on.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sole0102 said:


> Does anyone have any cures for clipper burn? Cooper's neck was shaved at the vet last Friday. The attached pictures show it on Saturday and today. The vet gave him a steroid gel to use for 5 days but still not looking much better.


OMG, the vet did that? I don’t know why a vet would do that. There may be a reasonable reason, but if not I’d be looking for a new vet. 

Steroid cream should have been effective, I would call again. If your dog is scratching at it you will need a collar or some other way to block scratching.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Skylar said:


> OMG, the vet did that? I don’t know why a vet would do that. There may be a reasonable reason, but if not I’d be looking for a new vet.
> 
> Steroid cream should have been effective, I would call again. If your dog is scratching at it you will need a collar or some other way to block scratching.


He was getting his teeth checked, xrays done and bloods done. He was sedated but then given a general anaesthetic. They shaved his leg and his neck. I asked about putting a collar on him and they said because of where it is, it might just irritate it but it's itchy and I'm trying to stop him from scratching it. He only scratches it a tiny bit and stops because it's sore so he has been rubbing it on the rug or grass instead.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor Cooper, yes with that lesion on his neck he probably can’t do a collar. 

I’ve owned several poodles and none have ever had those lesions from being shaved for a procedure. Yes, some poodles have more sensitive skin, but this is something wrong with the clippers and the person wielding them. 

I’m not a vet, or vet tech, so my opinion is not an educated one, hopefully someone else who is knowledgeable will help you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Why did he need a general? Given all the other concerns you’ve raised about your vet, I have to ask: Do you feel good about them? Have you explored other options?

Peggy is sensitive to clippers and had zero trauma from her spay shavedown (which was extensive).


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

That was my initial thoughts too but then I took him back to the vet and they acted like it was nothing. I'm currently waiting for his results to come back and then I'm moving to a different vet. He was groomed just over a month ago and the groomer shaved his face for the first time and also his neck. There wasn't one mark on him.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Why did he need a general? Given all the other concerns you’ve raised about your vet, I have to ask: Do you feel good about them? Have you explored other options?
> 
> Peggy is sensitive to clippers and had zero trauma from her spay shavedown (which was extensive).


I am moving to a different vet as soon as his results are back. They called me to say that he had been sedated but it wasn't working and they couldn't get him to lie still enough to take xrays so they were putting him under instead. After his appointment on Tuesday, it was enough to convince me to follow my gut and take him elsewhere. I have no faith in them. They were so unconcerned about the state of his neck. They also want to put him back under general anaesthetic to do an endoscopy. That would be his 3rd general anaesthetic in 2 and a half months which seems a lot to me too. They shaved him when he was neutered and not a mark on him, same when his groomer shaved his face, neck and paws.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry you are in this situation, not able to trust your vet,


----------



## Denisem0707 (Mar 16, 2020)

Sole0102 said:


> He was getting his teeth checked, xrays done and bloods done. He was sedated but then given a general anaesthetic. They shaved his leg and his neck. I asked about putting a collar on him and they said because of where it is, it might just irritate it but it's itchy and I'm trying to stop him from scratching it. He only scratches it a tiny bit and stops because it's sore so he has been rubbing it on the rug or grass instead.


I would take him to another vet for a 2nd opinion. I would be afraid of his getting a serious infection.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Get some Neosporin cream with pain relief. The cream soaks in and is not greasy like the ointment, which is a petroleum jelly based product. Gently apply the cream and in a few minutes the pain reliever will help so he won’t be as likely to scratch at it. Your other choice, which I use a lot, is to apply Manuka Honey to the wound a couple of times a day. It has amazing healing and antibiotic properties. You would have to put a loose bandage or wrap of some sort over it or you will have honey all over everything.😁. Our veterinarians used this for burns from forest fires on a little dog and for bady infected wounds where antibiotics are not working. It is quite magical in its healing properties. I am sorry this happened. Either someone was VERY heavy handed with the clippers or they were very hot when used, or both. There is no excuse for this.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

oof yeah clipper burn isn’t a “poodle thing” its caused by a number of things but namely dull or improperly sharpened blades, holding the clipper at an incorrect angle while cutting, and/or simply using too short of a blade on sensitive skin. Some dogs are probably prone to burn but if this was a first for my dog combined with the vet office’s carefree attitude about it would have me looking elsewhere for care. I know that’s hard now though because of covid restrictions bleh


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Viking Queen said:


> Get some Neosporin cream with pain relief. The cream soaks in and is not greasy like the ointment, which is a petroleum jelly based product. Gently apply the cream and in a few minutes the pain reliever will help so he won’t be as likely to scratch at it. Your other choice, which I use a lot, is to apply Manuka Honey to the wound a couple of times a day. It has amazing healing and antibiotic properties. You would have to put a loose bandage or wrap of some sort over it or you will have honey all over everything.😁. Our veterinarians used this for burns from forest fires on a little dog and for bady infected wounds where antibiotics are not working. It is quite magical in its healing properties. I am sorry this happened. Either someone was VERY heavy handed with the clippers or they were very hot when used, or both. There is no excuse for this.


Thank you so much for your suggestions. I will definitely give them a try. The quicker I can get it to heal the better. I also agree that there is no excuse.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My girl Flower had reactions like that but it was because of clipper oil, cool lube etc, so all my clipper blades were oiled and that oil well was let to sit for a week before use on her.
Imagine my horror after clipping her and this wicked rash crept across her little body, and it took me a while to make the connection that it wasn't clipper burn but an allergic reaction because the first time it happened it looked like your boy's sad red patch. 
It worth thinking about if the new meds don't work


----------

